# New Orleans April 24-28



## rili (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, 

I am looking for a NOLA rental for 4 nights starting April 24. We have 4 adults, a studio would work, but a 1 BR would be great. 

Thanks for any help.

Lisa


----------



## ronparise (Mar 12, 2014)

This is the first weekend of the Jazz fest.....good luck

and if you do get it, have a good time


----------



## grumpy615 (Mar 18, 2014)

I will post a private message.


----------



## jules54 (Mar 26, 2014)

*New Orleans Jazz Fest*

Sent you a PM


----------



## rili (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks to everyone. I have found a rental. 
Lisa


----------

